# Jam Funnel



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Lately I have been using the funnel from my Aeropress to make sure all my coffee grinds end up in the basket. I was watching Matt Perger's WBC performance and he was using a polished jam funnel similarly. His solution looked a lot nicer and professional. Does anyone on here know of a brand of jam funnel which kinda snaps into a 58mm basket?

Thanks


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Have you considered the dosing funnel made by whiteyj and his 3D printer.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lakeland do them. Doesn't snap on though, just sits inside


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Something like this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00004UE88/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_22?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1XTRGDEEYWSID


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00004UE88/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_22?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1XTRGDEEYWSID


The diameter of the hole on some of them is 40-50mm which leaves a nasty imprint in your basket - the one @xpenno got from Lakeland were 58 so the imprint was only slight and right at the edge


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Andrew James one from Amazon is a perfect fit for a 58mm basket as well.

If you watch Perger video you will see that he has his thumb on the funnel handle to hold it in place.

Orphan Espresso dosing funnel is another neat solution.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Have been using the Andrew James jam funnel for a week now and it has helped with distribution as well as keeping the counter cleaner. Thanks for the pointer


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

NickdeBug/ridland

Can you please confirm the diameter of the hole on Andrew James jam funnel? Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> NickdeBug/ridland
> 
> Can you please confirm the diameter of the hole on Andrew James jam funnel? Thanks.


Do you keep a spreadsheet of all this stuff?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nope. Never created a spreadsheet in my life. More Mrboots2u's department, lol!

My question was in response to your previous comment that the diameter on 'some' is 40-50mm which leaves a nasty imprint in your basket. And this type of info isn't always included in item descriptions. Seen as they both own the Andrew James one, hopefully one of them will be able to confirm the size. Then I'll know whether it's suitable or not.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The hole of the Andrew James jam funnel fits nice and tight in the standard Gaggia double basket. So that will be about 58.35 more or less  If you have a VST/Strada basket it should be a very good fit.

My only gripe is that the edge of the hole has a very slight lip on one side. It feels like the funnel is formed by pressing a flat sheet with a press and then trimmed which has left the lip. If I had my Dremel (really, the ex-wife got every goddamn thing) I would just grind it off. As it is I loose a tiny amount of grounds as I lift the funnel off.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

ridland

Yes, I use a VST basket.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> NickdeBug/ridland
> 
> Can you please confirm the diameter of the hole on Andrew James jam funnel? Thanks.


For a moment I thought I was on a 'Gay Porn' forum


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rhys said:


> For a moment I thought I was on a 'Gay Porn' forum


Funniest thing I've read on here for a good while!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Andrew James jam funnel is unavailable now. I found another thread on this funnily enough and the tala funnel was said to be the best fit compared to the lakeland easy fill and kitchen craft, but the one I ordered is a different model (old picture on amazon) and it's only 40mm. I've just ordered this one https://www.gearbest.com/other-kitchen-accessories/pp_1655660.html?wid=1433363&currency=USD&vip=4264290&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1L6h7q3k3gIVDPZ3Ch359AVPEAEYASABEgIu6fD_BwE

It will arrive by the 29th and hopefully it will actually be as advertised.


----------

